# Unhappy male



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

Been married 14 years nearly. Have 3 children. Dont know what to do
. Please help.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Tell us all some of the details -- what are the issues? WHO wants to divorce or separate? WHY?
You will got a lot of good help here, but you need to tell your story.

Sorry -- just looked and read your story -- what other help here do you need? What specifically are you asking about now (it would probably be better to just continue in one of the threads you already started!)


----------



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Tell us all some of the details -- what are the issues? WHO wants to divorce or separate? WHY?
> You will got a lot of good help here, but you need to tell your story.
> 
> Sorry -- just looked and read your story -- what other help here do you need? What specifically are you asking about now (it would probably be better to just continue in one of the threads you already started!)


Read my other posts. They basically state my issues


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Not everyone is going to go to the trouble of looking up your other posts. If you want help, it would be better to keep your story in one thread or at least summarize it in the new thread.


----------



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

Basically im not happy here anymore.im happier when im alone or iys just me and the kids I dont know what to do for the best as i dont want to upset the kids or for them to resent me.

I been married 14 years. As im disabled too finding somewhere to go would be hard. I have thought about leaving but dont want to walk out on the kids. Its not who i am. 
I been feeling this way for a few years. Wife cant see no wrong in our marriage and anything i do try and discuss with her she always says im moaning at her then i ger the blame as she turns the kids against me too


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You can start doing more for yourself. If she is ignoring your emotional needs, you can start focusing more on yourself and self improvement.

Do you think you are codependent?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

She is pretty limited in what she can do in her life because she's a caregiver for you, so if you have to have some emotional discomfort and do things that you would rather not do or be around people so that she could be around people such as her family, I think you need to suck it up and do it. 

I would strongly suggest you two find some way to give her a day or two off a week. I think it would be good for you as well. Give her a chance to have some variation in her life. That means coming up with some money for a caregiver to step in in her place. Be sure you know if there's anything you can take advantage of. I'm in the US so what we have here I guess doesn't apply to you. 

How old are the kids now?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

jlg07 said:


> Tell us all some of the details -- what are the issues? WHO wants to divorce or separate? WHY?
> You will got a lot of good help here, but you need to tell your story.
> 
> Sorry -- just looked and read your story -- what other help here do you need? What specifically are you asking about now (it would probably be better to just continue in one of the threads you already started!)





Jamesjones10123 said:


> Read my other posts. They basically state my issues


Well for starters, you need to stop drifting and FOCUS. Stop creating new threads. Find something solid and work with it. In the end the only person who can fix things is... you. But as long as you keep drifting, looking for answers elsewhere, nothing is going to change.


----------

